# I've Just Redid my Website for the 3rd Time!



## Eric794 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just redid my website for the third time. The First was done with HTML coding, the second was Wordpress, and now I moved up to Joomla. I redid all the menu layouts, and organized my pictures. Please give me some constructive criticism and give me some ideas how on to make the website better. Thanks - www.esbphotos.com


----------



## tranceplant (Nov 2, 2008)

well.. it's a simple joomla script, the site ordinary but your pictures are good


----------

